# The Newest Family Member



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

Her name is Fiona. She's a 9 week old French Bulldog.


----------



## Evelyne (Jul 8, 2010)

I AM IN LOVE!!!  
She is beautiful!

I have a real weakspot for french bulldogs.
We used too have one but he died at 4 years of age  He was my soulmate, my everything.
We rescued one from a lady who didn´t have time for it anymore, so now we have one again


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She is adorable.  Congratulations on the new baby.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Awwwww is just about all I can say!!!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

She is too adorable, what a precious baby  Great picture, I love the Fall arrangements in the picture with her.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

What a little cutie!! She's just precious.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 24, 2009)

Gorgeous! Love the ears.


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

Thank you. We've been waiting for her since last spring, long before she was born. While she's "just" a companion, she comes from great lines. Nothing like puppy breath to make one's day perfect.


----------



## jamec9869 (Nov 15, 2010)

She is beautiful!


----------



## amber.vroman (Nov 2, 2010)

Adorable!


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

Thank you. She is such a treasure. She has settled in and stolen our hearts. I haven't had a dog in 12 years so it's very different. She has wrapped my husband around her little paw.


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

She has me wrapped around her little paw too, and I've never even met her! You are so lucky; I hope your new baby has a long happy life with your family.


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

OMG isn't she just precious, congratulations on her. Nice long wait for her lol


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

sweet. i love dogs.


----------

